# ipod nano



## c_b23 (Oct 22, 2004)

What will or won't work with the ipod nano? I'm trying to hook it up to my monsoon system on my 00 jetta, any advice?


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: ipod nano (c_b23)*

I know the Neo Ion works with it. Cause its in my car


----------



## MP3YourCar (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: ipod nano (fowtj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fowtj* »_I know the Neo Ion works with it. Cause its in my car









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatchick (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: ipod nano (fowtj)*

Can hook the neo up in the trunk where the cd changer is so you won't have to pull out the head unit?


----------



## fowtj (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: ipod nano (passatchick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatchick* »_Can hook the neo up in the trunk where the cd changer is so you won't have to pull out the head unit?

yep


----------

